# r2o aquariums HAWAII CHRISTMASS ISLAND FISH



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

hello

sorry i did not post sooner, been feeling under the weather

over 150 fish just in

yellow tangs
flame angels
kole tangs
potters angels
flame wrasse male and females
rhomboids wrasse
achilles tangs
hybrid achilles tangs
best mystery wrasse ive ever seen
potters leopard wrasse
dwarf yellow eels
much more

905 808 4658


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

What time do you open on Friday?
Any other Wrasses?


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Any pictures of the hybrid Achilles tang?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hours of operation please ...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor guys prolly to sick to open the store this weekend.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

open 11-6 Saturday. Don't know about Sunday... prolly the same. I was there today, really nice shipment!!!!


----------

